# SRI LANKA | Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about railways in Sri Lanka


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/president-reopens-railway-to-jaffna.html
> 
> *President reopens railway to Jaffna*
> 13 Oct 2014
> ...


And video:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Northern Railway a milestone in India - Sri Lanka partnership*

^^ 


> COLOMBO: The reconstruction of the Jaffna - Colombo railway line represents a milestone in historic partnership between India and Sri Lanka and would enhance connectivity between the two nations, the Indian High Commission here has said.
> 
> The 55-station 339 km northern railway line from Jaffna to Colombo has been rebuilt by IRCON International, the state-owned engineering and construction company of Indian Railways.
> 
> The project cost US$ 800 million and is financed by soft loans from the Indian Government.


reference


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

source

originally posted by kannan infratech











































[/QUOTE]









source









source


----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

Some recent photos from Sri Lanka, including a trip on the new line to Jaffna at https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649878214058 

Cheers


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-indian-locomotives-and-dmus.html?channel=528

*Sri Lanka orders Indian locomotives and DMUs*
Tuesday, April 18, 2017










_SRI LANKA Railways (SLR) has awarded Rites, India, a Rs 680m ($US 126m) contract to supply 10 1676mm-gauge diesel locomotives and six DMUs_

The locomotives will be built at the Diesel Locomotive Works (DLW) in Varanasi and deliveries will be completed by next year

...


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

The extraordinary beauty of Sri Lanka viewed from the train is presented in DW documentary recently published on youtube. Sri Lanka's Main Line starts from Colombo and runs east and north till Rambukkana, where it continues upwards through the mountainous region in Sabaragamuwa Province. The line offers passengers spectacular views of highland's nature passing nearby the numerous tea plantations, its branch line reaching Kandy and Matale.

After climbing to Pattipola, the highest railway station in Sri Lanka with an elevation of nearly 1900 m above sea level, the line descends past Bandarawela to Badulla.




Over 40 minutes of travel report, do enjoy.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Colombo's main train station


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for creating and posting info about Sri Lanka trains. 

Here are some more details about railway and trains in our country...

Current railway map of Sri Lanka...










If you want station to station schedules and times use the search on the Government website: http://www.railway.gov.lk/

Another interestig map with approx time to travel from Colombo









this link has a visual map of train schedule...
https://www.yamu.lk/trains


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*SLRailwayForum Facebook Page Community* - 
(Great source for info and amazing photos of SL railways)

"Welcome to the SLRailwayForum. Our Community aim is to offer you a window seat for a railway journey around SriLanka. Reposts are from Instagram."

Link:
https://www.facebook.com/SLRailwayForum/


----

*Below are some interesting photos pf Sri Lanka railways and trains shared by fans in SLRailwayForum on Facebook...*









https://www.facebook.com/SLRailwayF...6980572176548/784529381754997/?type=3&theater

Being able to hang outside the train door with the wind blowing in my hair, makes me feel like a kid again. From @_letsescapetogether_ - 

This train ride from Ella to Nuwara Eliya has some of the most incredible sights.










This is the famous Nine Arch bridge in a tea estate in central Sri Lankan hills.. This hill country railway line is of historical and commercial importance in Sri Lanka. It was built starting from around 1860’s during British colonization when trains were used to transport tea. 









https://www.facebook.com/SLRailwayF...6980572176548/791105764430692/?type=3&theater

From @myblueberry_adventures - A very happy Sophie on the way from Ella back to Kandy.









https://www.facebook.com/SLRailwayF...6980572176548/782694908605111/?type=3&theater

From @amalmadawa - Blue dragon passing the famous Nine Arches Bridge.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

This is a new tourist attraction on the Sri lanka railway lines. 

Seen above video is a vintage steam locomotive (from the British Colonial Period of Sri lanka before 1948). It's carrying a group of tourists from German, Australia, England and Japan is shown arriving at the Hatton railway station in the central hills of Sri lanka (about 175km journey from Colombo). 

This service is resuming after a long pause on Feb, 2018.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Night Mail Train Hauled by Double M6 Locomotives at Nine Arch Bridge, Demodara in Sri Lanka*

I woke up early in the morning to take a video of my favorite train. It was too cold at that time, but was worth the effort. 






Badulla night mail train is considered as one of the most difficult and dangerous train journey in the world. The journey to the hill country during the night is the most compelling yet also the most fascinating. 

The train tracks get narrower when proceeding to the upcountry. At night it often gets raining and cold and also heavy mist comes. From Nanu Oya station, the track is almost impossible to see. However, thanks to skilled and experienced locomotive drivers, they manage to bring the train on time while carrying lots of responsibilities.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Dumped old trains in Sri Lanka



















Dumped class A3a locomotive no. 277 (Hunslet, 1929) at Dematagoa Coaling Stage, Colombo

read more train travel tales 
*Colombo Fort to Dematagoda *
https://folkestonejack.wordpress.com/2018/01/28/colombo-fort-to-dematagoda/










Class B2b no. 213 crosses Nine Arch Bridge, Central Highlands, Sri Lanka

The Demodara loop and other delights
https://folkestonejack.wordpress.com/2018/02/01/the-demodara-loop-and-other-delights/


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Experience Sri Lankan Scenic Train Route from Badulla to Nanu Oya with Original Sound Effects*






Embark on a scenic and the most atmospheric train journey with the full length including original sound effects. When watching the video, you will feel like you are inside the train! Please use your headphones to maximize the experience in this unique journey.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

1008 Colombo Express Train Hauled by M6 in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD






Listen with headphones to witness the epic and loud engine beat of unique German made class M6 788 diesel locomotive. This is the most favorite locomotive among many Sri Lankan railway fans.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Podi Manike and 1008 Colombo Express Crossing at Ohiya Railway Station in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD*






Podi Manike train and 1008 Colombo express train at Ohiya railway station in Sri Lanka. This is one of the most scenic railway stations in Sri Lanka. You can travel to Horton Plains from here. Known as Upcountry railway line, this is the most difficult and dangerous train route in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Steam train in Sri Lanka*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Railroad Crossings of Kandy Mixed Train and Podi Manike at Haputale*






This is how railroad crossings typically happens in Sri Lanka. Due to lack of dual rail tracks, most of the time the other train has to wait for a long time until the next train comes. 

In this video, mixed train from Badulla to Kandy is waiting at Haputale railway station until Colombo to Badulla train is arriving. Here it took around 20 minutes, however, they are moments you have to wait like an hour even!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Udaya Devi (Batticaloa Train) Hauled by M4 Leaving Moragollagama in Sri Lanka*







Batticaloa train also is known as Udaya Devi train leaving Moragollagama station after a moment of stopping for a while for passengers to get down. You can listen to the amazing sound of class M4 locomotive in full throttle.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Engine Coupling in Sri Lanka | Railway Employees | Udaya Devi Express Train*







A complete video of train engine getting attaching/coupling to compartments in Sri Lanka. This is how engine coupling happens here. 

Please watch with headphones to listen to the sound effects properly.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Amazing Observation Saloon View inside Sri Lankan Train that Costs $5 Dollars Only*






Believe it or not, to travel in this amazing observation saloon while overlooking scenic tea plantations and beautiful hills in upcountry in Sri Lanka, takes only about $5 dollars from your pocket for the entire journey. This is the most popular saloon in upcountry train and getting a ticket reserved can be a bit tricky as they tend to finish quickly.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Tablet Exchange in Sri Lanka Railways*






Tablet exchanging in Sri Lanka Railways. Generally, for single tracks, this is how train runs in Sri Lanka using a tablet. This system assures that only one train to be in one sector at a time. 

The locomotive driver must get the tablet from the station master (sometimes from a railway employee as in this video) to go for the next station. He then will return the tablet for previous sector/station for the other train that is moving the opposite direction.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Busiest Railway Station in Sri Lanka | Departures and Arrivals of Sri Lankan Trains*







Colombo railway station (also known as Fort railway station) is the busiest railway station in Sri Lanka. Here you can notice many train arrivals as well departures while listening to unique train announcements in Sri Lankan voice.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railway Guard Waving the Green Flag to Give the Clear Signal - 4K Ultra HD*







Sri Lanka Railways guard is waving the green flag to give the clear signal that it is safe and sound to move the train after stopping at the railway station. This video was filmed at Talawakalle railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Night Train Arriving in the Rain with Thundering Sounds*







Night train arriving at the railway station in the rain with thundering sounds. You can clearly listen to rain sounds in this clip. This was filmed at Idalgashinna Railway Station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Passing Through a Beautiful Waterfall in Sri Lanka*







An amazing viewpoint of a train passing through a waterfall in Sri Lanka. This is Kithal Ella waterfall in Ella.


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

First train from Matara to Beliatta on Sunday
Fri, Jan 4, 2019, 10:04 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.

Jan 04, Colombo: The first train service on the newly constructed Matara-Beliatta railway line is scheduled to be launched on Sunday. 

The Ministry of Transport and Civil Aviation says the 36 kilometer extension of southern coastal rail line from Matara to Beliatta is completed and the first train will be run on the line on Sunday (06) to observe the operation on the new track. 

Minister of Transport and Civil Aviation Arjuna Ranatunga will be the chief guest at the occasion. 

The 113-kilometer railway line from Matara to Kataragama is to be completed in three phases and the Matara to Beliatta segment is the first phase of the project. 

The second phase of the project is the 48 kilometer segment from Beliatta to Hambantota and the in the third phase the track will be extended another 39 kilometers from Hambantota to Kataragama. 

Construction of the Matara to Beliatta section at a cost of US$ 278 million was carried out by a Chinese company with the funding from China Exim Bank. Supervision is being carried out under the guidance of the Central Engineering Bureau. 

Main stations have been constructed at Kekunadura, Bambarenda, Wevurukannala and Beliatta. Two sub stations have been setup at Piladuwa and Veherahena. 

About 10 percent of the railway track has been built as flyovers. A flyover of one kilometer was built from Matara to Kekunadura. The flyover from Bambaranda to Vavurukannala is the tallest and the longest railway bridge in Sri Lanka. 

The main railway station at Beliatta has a length of 300 meters and it will have three platforms. 

Underground tunnels have been made for the passengers to move across the platforms at the four main railway stations.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

FazilLanka said:


> First train from Matara to Beliatta on Sunday
> Fri, Jan 4, 2019, 10:04 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.
> 
> Jan 04, Colombo: The first train service on the newly constructed Matara-Beliatta railway line is scheduled to be launched on Sunday.
> ...



I hope they will put new Class S13 once it is opened for people.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M10 WDM3D Loco Cab Ride in Sri Lanka Railways | Yal Devi Express to Anuradhapura*







Hop inside for a loco cab ride with Class M10 diesel-electric locomotive built by Diesel Locomotive Works in India. Feel the unique train driving experience in Sri Lanka in this video. 

This is a WDM3D model and the train is going as fast as you. There are nine class M10 locomotives in Sri Lanka as for now. (M10 - 3, M10A - 6)


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Experience a Full Train Journey from Passenger's View in Sri Lanka*







This is Colombo - Batticaloa express train and here you will enjoy a seat near the window. Use your headphones to get yourself immerse to Sri Lankan Railways. 

This particular train takes you from Colombo to Palugaswewa station in Eastern Line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train No. 1007 and 1008 Crossing at Watagoda Railway Station, Sri Lanka*







Here two trains are crossing each other which is train no. 1007 and 1008. Both are hauled by M6 locomotives pulling Romanian-built ASTRA passenger coaches.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Chinese DMU Class S12 at Summit Level in Pattipola, Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S12 MCG 927 Arriving to Bandarawela Station in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Scenic and Amazing Train Ride to the Clouds! 4K Ultra HD*







Take a scenic train journey to the clouds in Sri Lanka. This amazing train route is located from Haputale to Idalgashinna. You can literally see the clouds below when you travel in this unique train ride.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Yal Devi with Class M10 915 Arriving to Maho Junction in Sri Lanka*







Yal Devi express train coming from Mount Lavinia to Kankesanthurai stops by Maho Junction for a short break with a beautiful train announcement made in the railway station. It is hauled by Class M10 915 which is a production of Diesel Locomotive Works, India. This is one of the longest locomotives in Sri Lanka and they are unable to run the Upcountry line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Scenic Train Journey with 1008 Express from Diyathalawa to Great Western in Sri Lanka Railways*







Embark on a scenic train journey with 1007 express hauled by Class M6. This scenic journey will take you from Diyathalawa to Great Western and remember to listen with headphones to get the amazing experience!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Rail Bus at the Anuradhapura Railway Station, Sri Lanka*







A railbus spotted at Anuradhapura railway station. It is leaving to Madawachhiya every day from Anuradhapura. This is a unit with two Indian Ashok Leyland buses with a modified system to run on the tracks. These are locally developed rail buses by SLR. 



This is certainly not an ideal ride for long distance journeys but is a perfect solution for short distance rides where it can stop by every railway stations.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Early Morning Train | Batticaloa Train Departing Colombo Railway Station in Sri Lanka*







A beautiful and cinematic moment of an early morning train in Sri Lanka Railways. You can see the sunrise in clear and calm weather along with lotus tower in Colombo.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Set Back and Loop Line in Sri Lanka Railways*







Set back and loop line moment in Sri Lanka Railways. You can see how the signal works in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*One Hour Long Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways with Sounds*







Experience one hour long train journey in Sri Lanka Railways. You can learn so many things about the uniqueness of Sri Lanka Railways in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M10 Locomotive Idling Sounds in Sri Lanka Railways*







Class M10 idling sound effects. Here it is getting ready to leave Colombo from Kankesanturai Railway Station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class Y Hunslet Engine*







Sri Lanka Railways Class Y is a shunting engine that was imported from the UK in 1969. We currently have 27 units in the service. It was mostly used for short distance services and there are no records of hauling passenger trains of this small locomotive. 

This was built by Hunslet, UK and the prime mover is Rolls Royce V8 DV8T with the power of 530hp.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Jaffna AC Intercity Train*







This is the AC intercity train that travels to Jaffna from Colombo Railway Station. It leaves from Colombo at 5.45 am every day and reaches to Jaffna by 11.51 am. This is the fastest train in Sri Lanka for now. 

The train is class S12 made in China.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Viceroy Special Train Arriving at Avissawella Railway Station - 4K Ultra HD*







Sri Lanka Railways Viceroy Special train arriving at Avissawella Railway Station. This was hired by a tourist group from Colombo to Avissawella. 

Viceroy Special is the most luxurious train in Sri Lanka which is operated by JF Tours.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Yal Devi Hauled by Class M10 at Anuradhapura Railway Station*







Sri Lanka Railways Yal Devi express train is reaching to Anuradhapura railway station. This train is hauled by Class M10 Indian locomotive. It is a WDM3D model made by Diesel Locomotive Works, India.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Viceroy Special Full Journey to Avissawella - 4K Ultra HD*







Sri Lanka Railways Viceroy Special full journey to Avissawella from Colombo in 4K resolution. This is the most luxurious train in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Batticaloa Mixed Train with Class M6 at Gal Oya Junction*







A rare moment of ICE class M6 785 hauling Batticaloa to Maho mixed down train at Gal Oya Railway Station in Sri Lanka. Usually, Class M2 is the locomotive for this mixed train but recently it was replaced by Class M6.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lankan Train at Amazing Sunset near Habarana - 4K Ultra HD*







Here you can witness an amazing sunset in Sri Lanka while taking a train journey near the window! It was such a beautiful day and the sun setting was so picturesque.

This is Batticaloa to Maho mixed train hauled by Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Trincomalee Connection Train From Gal Oya Junction - 4K Ultra HD*







This is class M2 593 locomotive made by General Motors Diesel, Canada. The train is Trincomalee connection train which is waiting for Udaya Devi train to pick up the passengers.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Vavuniya Intercity Train Crossing Udaya Devi Train - 4K Ultra HD*







Vavuniya intercity train with newly painted Class M6 796 going to Colombo in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class M6 with Colombo Express at the Summit Level in Pattipola*







Sri Lanka Railways Class M6 locomotive proudly appearing at the Summit level at Pattipola. This is the highest point of the entire Sri Lankan railway map which is located between Pattipola and Ohiya railway stations. 

The facts of this place - 
1900 Meters
224km from Colombo


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Yal Devi and Jaffna Weekend Special Train Crossing on a Rainy Day*







Sri Lanka Railways Yal Devi and Jaffna Weekend Special train crossing at Thambuttegama Railway Station on a rainy day. Yal Devi is hauled by Class M10 and Jaffna Weekend Special train is an Indian powerset with Class S11.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Bandarawela to Diyatalawa Train Ride with Class S12 | Upcountry Railway E01*







This is the entire journey from Bandarawela Railway Station to Diyatalawa Railway Station in Sri Lanka. The train is Chinese made Class S12 and the video was taken from a 3rd class compartment.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Diyalatawa to Haputale Train Ride with Class S12 | Upcountry Railway E02*







This is the entire journey from Diyatalawa Railway Station to Haputale Railway Station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Kandy InterCity Departing Fort Railway Station - 4K Ultra HD*







Sri Lanka Railways Kandy InterCity departing from Fort Railway Station at the platform number 2. This is the most popular InterCity train in Sri Lanka which takes only two and a half hours to go Kandy. The locomotive is Class M6 ICE engine 797 which is a unique locomotive in rolling stock of Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class S12 Collection at the Pattipola Summit - 4K Ultra HD*







Sri Lanka Railways Class S12 Collection at the Pattipola Summit Point. Entirely filmed using GoPro Hero 7 Black Camera with 4K resolution. 

This is known as Blue Train in Sri Lanka which is traveling to Colombo every day. Per day, two of these trains are running both up and down.


----------



## stingrayj (Dec 29, 2009)

Poorna90 said:


> Sri Lanka Railways Kandy InterCity departing from Fort Railway Station at the platform number 2. This is the most popular InterCity train in Sri Lanka which takes only two and a half hours to go Kandy. The locomotive is Class M6 ICE engine 797 which is a unique locomotive in rolling stock of Sri Lanka Railways.




‘ only ‘ 2.5 hr to cover 115km !!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class S12 at Pattipola Railway Station - 4K Ultra HD*







Colombo bound class S12 train leaving at Pattipola Railway Station in Sri Lanka. This is the highest railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

stingrayj said:


> ‘ only ‘ 2.5 hr to cover 115km !!



Yeah, most of our tracks are weak. So difficult to keep the speed sometimes. Other normal trains take around 3.5 hrs.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*How Train Announcement Works in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is how train announcements are made in Sri Lanka Railways. In Sri Lanka, all main three languages are used to announce the message. Sinhala, Tamil, and English are the main three languages here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class S13 Derailment*






Class S13 was derailed and was put back to the tracks. This is the latest rolling stock that were imported to Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Maradana Railway Station Trainspotting*






An evening I spent at Maradana Railway Station. Most of these trains are actually office trains.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Tantri Carriage 3rd Class - Udaya Devi Train*






This is an inside look of Tantri carriage (3rd class) in Sri Lanka Railways. The Railway Department together with a privately owned business "Tantri Trailers" has revamped these carriages with latest facilities imported in 1989 and 1992.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Podi Manike Arriving at Idalgashinna Station - 4K Ultra HD*






Podi Manike train coming from Colombo to Badulla spotted at Idalgashinna Railway station in Sri Lanka. Recorded using 4K resolution with GoPro camera.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Hilarious Dancing Train - Sri Lanka Railways*






As you can see, the train is approaching to the station with a dancing mood. This is due to bumpy tracks at the railway station. The station is Hatton in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Colombo Express at Idalgashinna - 4K Ultra HD*






This is a fascinating route in Sri Lanka Railways where you can witness scenic mountains far beyond as the train goes uphill.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Colombo Fort to Dehiwala Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the entire train journey from Colombo Railway Station to Dehiwala Railway Station in Sri Lanka.

The train is Colombo - Matara - Beliaththa Express train hauled by Class M8 locomotive made in India.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Latest Indian Locomotive Class M11 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the latest Indian locomotive that is in operation in Sri Lanka Railways. Class M11 is manufactured by Diesel Locomotive Works, Varanasi in India.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Dehiwala to Mount Lavinia Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the entire train journey from Dehilwala railway station to Mount Lavinia railway station in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*LEW Hennigsdorf Class W2a Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*






Class W2 is a class of diesel-hydraulic locomotives built by LEW Hennigsdorf for Sri Lanka Railways. During 1969, 14 locomotives of these were ordered to Sri Lanka.

In 2015, Sri Lanka Railways rebuilt W2 715. The new version has Paxman Valenta V12 prime mover. This is painted in a new livery and now in regular service. The train in this video is Kalutara South train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Gal Oya Mixed Train with Class M6*






This is Gal Oya train in Sri Lanka Railways. The train is hauled by a German locomotive which is Class M6. The route is from Gal Oya junction to Maho junction branching off the northern line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Panadura to Wadduwa Full Train Journey*






This is the entire train journey from Panadura railway station to Wadduwa railway station in Sri Lanka. This is the coastal line of Sri Lanka from Colombo to Matara.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Tantri Carriage 2nd Class - Colombo Matara Train*






This is an inside look of Tantri carriage (2nd class) in Sri Lanka Railways. The Railway Department together with a privately owned business "Tantri Trailers" has revamped these carriages with latest facilities imported in 1989 and 1992.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Train Halt 01 to Kalutara North Full Train Journey*

This is the entire train journey from Train Halt 01to Kalutara railway station in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Epic Train Race in Sri Lanka Railways, Chinese DMU vs Canadian Locomotive*






This is a race between Badulla bound Chinese DMU vs Batticaloa bound Canadian locomotive. The locomotive is 64 years old and yet still very efficient up to date.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Experience a Rail Bus on Train Tracks in Sri Lanka Railways*






Experience a rail bus journey on train tracks in Sri Lanka Railways. Unlike the normal train, traveling in a rail bus is… well both exciting and uncomfortable as it is too bumpy. Currently in Sri Lanka, only for two routes these buses are working. One from Anuradhapura to Madawachchiya and other one is from Maho Junction to Polgahawela Junction. These buses are donated from India to Sri Lanka as you can notice in the livery of rail bus.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Canadian Class M4 Furiously Speeding*






Canadian Class M4 is furiously speeding to get into the destination as soon as possible. It is simply marvelous to look at how fast she is going on. Being 44 years old locomotive, Class M4 proves that age is just a number.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Reversing and Crossing in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a moment of train reversing in Sri Lanka Railways. Here you can see Maho train departing platform number one and reversing to platform number two to give the path for oncoming train which is an express train going to Colombo.

Class M4 coming from Jaffna is crossing Class M7 which is going to Maho junction and Rail Bus which is going to Polgahawela railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Short Journey to Idalgashinna Railway Station from Bandarawela in Sri Lanka*






Here we wait for the Colombo express train from Bandarawela railway station. It will go to Kandy and Colombo, which will take around 10 hours. The train is a Chinese DMU Class S12, which was imported 7 years ago.

You can see how people are eagerly waiting for the train, how railway station makes the arrival announcement in local language, how people simply enjoy the view, how they get down from the station and so on in this video.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Here we wait for the Colombo express train from Bandarawela railway station. It will go to Kandy and Colombo, which will take around 10 hours. The train is a Chinese DMU Class S12, which was imported 7 years ago.
> 
> You can see how people are eagerly waiting for the train, how railway station makes the arrival announcement in local language, how people simply enjoy the view, how they get down from the station and so on in this video.


It is nice to see how people in S.L like to take trains although the track seems shacking too much. They need to improve the track.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy Intercity Train Overtaking Jaffna Express Train in Sri Lanka Railways*






Kandy intercity train is the most favorite and most demanding intercity train in Sri Lanka. Hauled with an Iconic German locomotive Class M6 (which is my favorite), you can get to Kandy just within two and half hours. If you take the bus or car, it will take around four to five hours to reach the destination.

Here you can witness Jaffna express stops the train and gives the priority to Kandy intercity train to make it allow to reach the destination on time.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> It is nice to see how people in S.L like to take trains although the track seems shacking too much. They need to improve the track.


Yes, I absolutely agree with this. Our tracks are too weak. We did bring new trains recently from India and China. Hopefully, our government take action to rebuild upcountry railway line as soon as possible.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Ghost Train Experience in Sri Lanka Railways*






I named this video as the ghost train as I was the only passenger in the train when it was reaching to the destination. The train was late for like two and half hours as it was a both passenger and goods train. The ride was truly thrilling and liberating. 

This is Batticaloa Maho mixed train hauled with by a Class M6 locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Colombo Lotus Tower Lights Up in Sri Lanka*






Yesterday when I was coming back to Colombo on the Yal Devi train, I witnessed this beautiful moment from Maradana station. Everyone on the train came to this side of train to witness this. Even the locomotive driver slows down the train to let people enjoy this more.

I was truly lucky to see it like this and also happy that I recorded it to share with you guys as well.

When completed, this tower will be tallest self-supported structure in South Asia as it is a height of 350m.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Arrivals and Departures at Maho Junction in Sri Lanka Railways*






Some of the train arrivals and departures I took when I was waiting for the rail bus at Maho junction. 

The first one is Jaffna express train and the second one is Batticaloa/Trincomalee express train and the third one is Jaffna Intercity train which is stopping at only limited stations.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

How many overnight train routes in Sri Lanka have sleeper cars attached to them?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Yes, I absolutely agree with this. Our tracks are too weak. We did bring new trains recently from India and China. Hopefully, our government take action to rebuild upcountry railway line as soon as possible.


I think they put the most needed first. Right now the money goes to buy more trains so they can provide the services. Later, they must renovate the tracks.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Podi Manike Train Arrival at Maradana Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






Podi manike from Badulla arriving at Maradana railway station in Sri Lanka after about 12 hours long difficult journey. This is considered as the most beautiful train in Sri Lanka that allows you to witness the beauty of Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

maginn said:


> How many overnight train routes in Sri Lanka have sleeper cars attached to them?


Only for four routes. Badulla night mail, Jaffna night mail, Trincomalee night mail and Batticaloa night mail.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> I think they put the most needed first. Right now the money goes to buy more trains so they can provide the services. Later, they must renovate the tracks.


Yeah majority of trains are very old now. Specially carriages. They are bringing a new locomotive for upcountry line in the next year. Recently they bought a new power set from China called class S14. I will post some videos of it soon when I get a chance to film them. 

Yeah, once they renovated the tracks, everything will be efficient and timely.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Poorna90 said:


> Only for four routes. Badulla night mail, Jaffna night mail, Trincomalee night mail and Batticaloa night mail.


So all four of these daily night-mail routes to/from Colombo Fort station have one sleeper car with 2-berth compartments attached to them right? 
And you can only book these at the station in Sri Lanka at a maximum of 30 days before departure?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Yeah majority of trains are very old now. Specially carriages. They are bringing a new locomotive for upcountry line in the next year. Recently they bought a new power set from China called class S14. I will post some videos of it soon when I get a chance to film them.
> 
> Yeah, once they renovated the tracks, everything will be efficient and timely.


They need to do it. otherwise the bus will take over if the bus is faster.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Jaffna Express Train Going to Colombo in Sri Lanka Railways*






Enjoy a fascinating journey of Jaffna train from Kurunegala to Maradana railway station. This path has it's own beauty with paddy fields and people around. I have included texts throughout the video to give narrations for you to understand.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

maginn said:


> So all four of these daily night-mail routes to/from Colombo Fort station have one sleeper car with 2-berth compartments attached to them right?
> And you can only book these at the station in Sri Lanka at a maximum of 30 days before departure?


Yes, all these daily night mail routes have one sleeper car with 2-berth compartments. There are 2nd class and 3rd class sleepers as well with adjustable seats.

Yes, unfortunately there is no system to book online yet. (The government is currently working on an app for this) Either from the station or using a local number you can book seats. 30 days before departure is right and I recommend to book as soon as possible as these night mail seats are booking quickly once they are opened for reservation.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> They need to do it. otherwise the bus will take over if the bus is faster.


Yeah, exactly. There are lots of plans to improve the quality of railways. I hope they will be completed faster.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Early Morning at Colombo Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






Some of the early morning trains I filmed at the Colombo railway station in Sri Lanka. Here you can see night mail trains are arriving to the destination, long distance trains are preparing to depart and some of the office trains as it was a Saturday and some people are working half days. I enjoyed this morning while looking at everything and capturing them into a film.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*New Train Sri Devi Intercity in Sri Lanka Railways - 4K Ultra HD*






This is the latest train route in Sri Lanka Railways. Earlier this was known as Vavuniya intercity that only traveled to Vavuniya from Colombo. But after the demand of passengers, it is now going to Kankesanthurai from Colombo as an intercity train. It was also renamed as "Sri Devi" intercity train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Colombo, Maradana and Ragama Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a full train journey from Colombo railway station to Maradaran railway station and then Ragama railway station. The train is Batticaloa bound train, Udaya Devi express.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Overtaking a Bus in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a unique video clip I accidentally recorded. When I was traveling in the bus, I heard the train horn from behind and suddenly saw that train is coming fast to overtake us. So I barely managed to record this.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Beautiful Sun Rise in Sri Lanka Railways from Udaya Devi Train*






I witnessed this beautiful sunrise when taking the Udaya Devi train from Colombo to Gampaha. This exact location is Batuwatta area. The journey was so amazing and thrilling and also soothing. Mornings like these can easily forget your problems.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Reversing and Crossing in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an example of train reversing and train crossing in Sri Lanka Railways. You can notice how the train reversing back to another platform and wait until the other train is coming.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Night Mail Train Preparing to Depart in Sri Lanka Railways*






Here you can see how Badulla night mail train preparing to leave in Sri Lanka Railways. This is the most popular and the most difficult night mail train in Sri Lanka.Booking a ticket to this train is a challenging task!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*British Made Class M7 Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a full video of how British made Class M7 in Sri Lanka Railways getting prepared to leave for the destination.

I have recorded every step in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M10 by Diesel Locomotive Works, India Speeding in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is class M10 from Diesel Locomotive Works, India is going top speed coming from Jaffna to Colombo. The train was late actually, and the driver was going fast to cover the time. Hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Night Mail Train 3rd Class Reserved Sleeperette in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an inside look of night mail train 3rd class reserved sleeperette of Badulla night mail train in Sri Lanka Railways. The price for a seat in this compartment is around 500 rupees. (USD 2.76) Normally this is how all night mail trains reserved seats are looking like.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Rainy Day Cab Ride with Class S11 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is from Beliatta railway line in Sri Lanka. It is the latest railway line of Sri Lanka built by China. It was raining heavily this day and I recorded this cab ride from Kekanadura station to Wewurukannala station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy Mixed Train Down Crossing at Ohiya Station in Sri Lanka Railways - 4K Ultra HD*






Kandy mixed train going to Badulla crossing Podi manike train going to Colombo at Ohiya railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Badulla Night Mail Train Leaving Bandarawela Station in Sri Lanka Railways - 4K Ultra HD






This is Badulla night mail train leaving Bandarawela railway station in Sri Lanka. I captured this is from GoPro hero 7 black camera using 4K resolution. You can notice two locomotives in one train here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Beauty of Night Trains of Sri Lanka Railways*






Feel the beauty of night trains and people are getting into them and how they are preparing to leave. Unlike day trains, watching night trains is rather pleasurable and different.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Night Mail Train Overtaking Class S8 Office Train in Sri Lanka Railways*






When taking the Badulla night mail train, I managed to film this moment as the Class M6 overtook Class S8 office train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Udarata Manike Colombo Express Train Leaving Haputale Railway Station 4K Ultra HD*






This is Udarata Manike with Class S12, which is going to Colombo leaving Haputale railway station on a rainy day.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S11 Train Crossing another Class S11 Train in Sri Lanka Railways*






Maradana - Matara - Beliatta weekend express train is crossing Beliatta - Kankesanthurai train in Sri Lanka Railways. Both trains are powered with Indian Class S11 DMU.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Night Mail 1045 & 1046 Crossing at Watawala Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a rare moment as a capturing night mail train crossing is such a difficult task. Here you can see both up and down night mail train crossing at Watawala railway station. This was a goosebump moment for me as it is my favorite train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Yal Devi Train with Empty Coaches in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Yal Devi train empty coaches in Sri Lanka Railways. It will start the journey from Mount Lavinia railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Ella Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways - Railway Stations of Sri Lanka*






This is Ella railway station in Sri Lanka which is the most famous railway station among foreigners. As you can see in the video, there are many foreigners get down from here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Perakumpura Sub Railway Station to Nanu Oya Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is the entire train journey from Perakumpura Sub railway station to Nanu Oya railway station in Sri Lanka. The estimated time for this route is about nine minutes.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

I see there are many tea gardens on the route.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Matara to Beliatta Class S11 Full Cab Ride in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the entire cab ride from Matara to Beliatta in Sri Lanka Railways. The train is an Indian DMU Class S11.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> I see there are many tea gardens on the route.


Yes, on the upcountry line you can see many of them which is a fascinating ride


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Inside Look of First Class AFC Compartment of Indian Class S13 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is how first class AFC compartment looks inside Class S13 made from the Integral Coach Factory in India.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M11 Arriving to Anuradhapura Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






Yal devi express train with Class M11 arriving at Anuradhapura railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> It is a DMU. Are both ends locomotives? or one end is just operating car? Chinese railway doesn't normally use this method. They just start one set called CR200J, with one loco and one operating car for the 9 car format.


Yes both ends are locomotives. This is running on upcountry line in Sri Lanka which has lots of steep curves and mountains. So the end locomotive is also pushing the train to proceed. Our Class S12 is also the same which was imported from China as well.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Anuradhapura New Town Railway Station in Sri Lanka - Railway Stations of Sri Lanka*






This is Anuradhapura new town railway station in Sri Lanka. This is not a main railway station but considered as a sub railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Inside 2019 Brand New Class S14 Third Class Reserved Compartment in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is how brand new Class 14 Denuwara Menike 3rd class compartment looks like. I recorded this using GoPro wide perspective. The price from Colombo to Badulla and Badulla to Colombo is 700 rupees.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Inside 2019 Brand New Class S14 Second Class Reserved Compartment in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is how brand new Class 14 Denuwara Menike 2nd class compartment looks like. I recorded this using GoPro wide perspective. The price from Colombo to Badulla and Badulla to Colombo is 1000 rupees.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S14, Denuwara Menike Arriving at the Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka 4K Ultra HD*






Denuwara Menike with brand new Class S14 is arriving at the fort railway station from the shed to leave Badulla railway station. This is not a daily intercity express as it only travels every other day.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S5 719 Airport Express Luxury Train Service in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an airport express luxury train that used to operate for sometime. However, now it is not in the service anymore and I saw this accidentally that day. I believe it is just a special train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lankan Latest Train Chinese Made Class S14 Going Fast - Maximum Speed 89 kmph!*






Here you can see how fast Denuwara Menike going from Polgahawela to Colombo. The maximum speed it achieved is 89 kmph. However, one of my friend recorded it as 93 kmph! This is the latest train in Sri Lanka, Class S14 from China.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Here you can see how fast Denuwara Menike going from Polgahawela to Colombo. The maximum speed it achieved is 89 kmph. However, one of my friend recorded it as 93 kmph! This is the latest train in Sri Lanka, Class S14 from China.


Next step is to upgrade the tracks for 120km/h at least.


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

cheehg said:


> Next step is to upgrade the tracks for 120km/h at least.


You see the people crossing the line early in the video? That's super dangerous as-is. Plus having large animals including cows or in places elephants that can also cross. Really need to have grade separation/fencing along the lines at those speeds.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Yal Devi Express Train with Class M11 Stopping at Kurunegala Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is Yal Devi express train with Indian Class M11 stopping at Kurunegala railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> Next step is to upgrade the tracks for 120km/h at least.


Yes, we need to do that desperately. Unfortunately, I don't think it will happen anytime soon.  

We even had an accident last week due to our weak tracks.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Clashman said:


> You see the people crossing the line early in the video? That's super dangerous as-is. Plus having large animals including cows or in places elephants that can also cross. Really need to have grade separation/fencing along the lines at those speeds.


Yeah, I am totally agreeing with this. We need to implement new rules and safety methods. Just bringing new trains is not enough.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Maho Junction Railway Station in Sri Lanka - Railway Stations of Sri Lanka*






This is Maho Junction railway station in Sri Lanka. 0372 275 271 is the contact number of this railway station. From here, Jaffna line and Trincomalee/Batticaloa line will be divided.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Trains from Different Countries in Sri Lanka Railways*






Here you can see trains from many countries that were imported to Sri Lanka Railways. These are quite old yet very efficient as well. Only Class M11 from India came in this year.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Yes, we need to do that desperately. Unfortunately, I don't think it will happen anytime soon.
> 
> We even had an accident last week due to our weak tracks.


How about the new line to the east coast?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Clashman said:


> You see the people crossing the line early in the video? That's super dangerous as-is. Plus having large animals including cows or in places elephants that can also cross. Really need to have grade separation/fencing along the lines at those speeds.


You can have automated/maned cross. elephants are the problems. they cannot be controlled even with fencing.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Yal Devi Express Train with Class M11 Leaving Anuradhapura Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is Yal Devi express train with Class M11 leaving Anuradhapura railway station after coming from Colombo. From here, locomotive drivers and guards change their shifts.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> How about the new line to the east coast?


East coast means Batticaloa and Trincomalee. These lines are still old though. The only new line we recently made is from Matara to Beliatta. That one is pretty good but its only about 26.75km-long. I'll post a video of this track later.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> You can have automated/maned cross. elephants are the problems. they cannot be controlled even with fencing.


Yeah, it is inevitable to control elephants unless we make undergrounds or bridges for them like in Europe. Many elephants were killed in this year.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Reversing and Crossing in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an example of how a train reverses and puts on the second line in order to allow the upcoming train to cross in Sri Lanka railways. Hope you enjoyed the video.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Yeah, it is inevitable to control elephants unless we make undergrounds or bridges for them like in Europe. Many elephants were killed in this year.


Too bad. They should elevate those sections if they upgrade the lines.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Poorna90 said:


> This is an example of how a train reverses and puts on the second line in order to allow the upcoming train to cross in Sri Lanka railways. Hope you enjoyed the video.


Why doesn't the train go directly to the second track? Why does it go first at the other track? Is it because there is no platform for passengers for the second track? If this is the case, why don't rhey build a second platform to the other side of the second track - there is enough space for it.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*19 Years Old Class S9 Meeting Brand New Class S14 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Class S9 meeting Class S14 in Sri Lanka Railways. Both power sets are imported from China. Class S9 is 19 years old whereas Class S14 is a brand new one.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

intelligentBG said:


> Why doesn't the train go directly to the second track? Why does it go first at the other track? Is it because there is no platform for passengers for the second track? If this is the case, why don't rhey build a second platform to the other side of the second track - there is enough space for it.


Yes, it is because we don't have a platform for the second track. Both are an express and long distance trains, so lot of people have to get down. 

Building a second platform is a big cost here in Sri Lanka. Also this is considered as a small station, therefore authorities will not care about this right now. Doing this will definitely make the procedure easier as you said. But it will not happen anytime soon.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> Too bad. They should elevate those sections if they upgrade the lines.


Yeah that is necessary to do. Hopefully, next year they will come up with an effective plan.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Yes, it is because we don't have a platform for the second track. Both are an express and long distance trains, so lot of people have to get down.
> 
> Building a second platform is a big cost here in Sri Lanka. Also this is considered as a small station, therefore authorities will not care about this right now. Doing this will definitely make the procedure easier as you said. But it will not happen anytime soon.


I guess the frequency is low. They have a lot of time to play the train instead of building a second platform. That's why they buy the DMU instead of using loco-coaches format.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Batticaloa Oil Train with German Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an oil train in Sri Lanka. The locomotive is a German class M6. The railway station is Gal Oya railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> I guess the frequency is low. They have a lot of time to play the train instead of building a second platform. That's why they buy the DMU instead of using loco-coaches format.


Yeah you got it right. Recently we bought lot of DMUs from China and India. However, next we will bring GM locomotives for the upcountry line from Brazil. (according to rumors.)


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Normal Second Class (Not the Reserved Class) in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a normal second class compartment in Sri Lanka Railways. You can travel in this with an open ticket to anywhere around Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Carrying Rails in Sri Lanka Railways*






I spotted this from Gal Oya railway station. This rail train was going to Batticaloa to repair and upgrade some railway lines on the eastern line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Yal Devi Express Train Spotted at Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka Early in the Morning*






This is Yal Devi express train that is going to Jaffna with Indian Class M11. This train leaves Fort railway station from 6.35 am everyday. This train is usually crowded as lot of people are going to Jaffna and Anuradhapura


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Crossing Compilation in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a train crossing compilation I filmed when traveling on the train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S13 Crossing Class M11 in Sri Lanka Railways 4K Ultra HD*






This is Class S13 DMU from India crossing another Indian giant Class M11 diesel locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Express No 1008 with EMD G22M Leaving Bandarawela Railway Station 4K*






This is Badulla express no. 1008 with German locomotive EMG G22M leaving Bandarawela Railway Station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S14 Denuwara Menike at Fort Railway Station after Coming from Badulla*






After coming on just time, I filmed this train entirely from the rear engine to the front engine with the original audio.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> After coming on just time, I filmed this train entirely from the rear engine to the front engine with the original audio.


First class seats look very nice.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Unique Rail Bus in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a unique rail bus in Sri Lanka Railways. It is a Leyland bus from India that has been customized as a rail bus. This is running daily from Anuradhapura railway station to Medawachchiya railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

cheehg said:


> First class seats look very nice.


Yes, I am yet to take a first class seat. When I do, I'll take some videos. Heard it is very comfortable as well.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Poorna90 said:


> Yes, I am yet to take a first class seat. When I do, I'll take some videos. Heard it is very comfortable as well.


It should. Looks like the seats from the HSR trains in China.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Great Western Railway Station - A Beautiful Station in Sri Lanka*






Great Western railway station is 61st railway station on the Main Line,situated between Watagoda and Radella railway stations. Station Code is GWN and has one platform and a passing loop. Station Located in the Great Western mountain at 1455.48m high above mean sea level and 199.30km far from the Colombo Fort.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Shuntman and Shunting with German Class M6*






Sri Lanka Railways shuntman and shunting with German Class M6. This is Kandy mixed train in Sri Lanka and due to shunting works, it's always getting delay to reach for the destination.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Loop Line, Reversing and Crossing Explained in Sri Lanka Railways*






Watch this video to understand how the signal system works in Sri Lanka Railways. Here you can how the train is reversing and crossing while allowing the opposite train to reach the platform.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka's Scenic Train Ride*






A scenic train ride from Bandarawela to Idalgashinna railway station in Sri Lanka. This is an amazing journey filled with the mist.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Amazing Train Ride with German Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an amazing train ride with German class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways. Enjoy the video while traveling through lush green mountains.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Noisy and Furious Train Sounds in Sri Lanka Railways*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Gal Oya Train with German Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways*






Embark on a beautiful evening train ride with Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Early Morning Cab Ride with Talaimannar Night Mail Train in Sri Lanka Railways*






Early morning cab ride with Talaimannar night mail train in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Colombo Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






These footage was filmed in 2016 which I found when searching my old camera's files. Unfortunately, since then, to this date, nothing much has improved in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Talaimannar Pier Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






The Talaimannar Pier and railway station are located in Talaimannar in Mannar District, Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Enderamulla Railway Station, Wattala in Sri Lanka Railways*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy Intercity Train with Class M6 Leaving Maradana Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






Kandy Intercity Train with Class M6 Leaving Maradana Railway Station in Sri Lanka


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Udaya Devi from Colombo Fort to Maho Junction Full Train Journey*






This is the entire train journey from Colombo fort to Maho Junction in Sri Lanka Railways. This was filmed in the last year when Udaya Devi was hauled by Canadian giant Class M4. Nowadays, it is hauling by Class M2 and Class M6.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Podi Manike with New Class S14 in Sri Lanka Railways*






Today in Sri Lanka Railways, instead of Class S12, Podi Manike went to Badulla with newly imported Class S14.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

Loving these videos!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Night Mail Train Arrving on the 3rd Platform at Fort Railway Station, Sri Lanka*






Badulla Night Mail Train Arrving on the 3rd Platform at Fort Railway Station, Sri Lanka


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

rogerfarnworth said:


> Loving these videos!


Thank you so much


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Night Trains Explained in Sri Lanka Railways*






Here you can see most of the night mail trains and night office trains in Sri Lanka Railways. These footage were filmed between 6pm to 8pm.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M6 794 with Badulla Night Mail at Badulla Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






Class M6 794 with Badulla Night Mail at Badulla Railway Station in Sri Lanka


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*First Class Berth Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the First Class Berth compartment in Sri Lanka Railways. There are two beds in one room with a shared toilet/washroom.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*EPIC throttle! Udaya Devi Train Climbing a Mountain in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a rare scene of Udaya Devi 6011 train climbing a mountain in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Tantri Made Passenger Train Toilet Third Class in Sri Lanka Railways*






Tantri Made Passenger Train Toilet Third Class in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Demodara Black Bridge in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Demodara black bridge situated between Demodara and Ella in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Batticaloa Night InterCity Train with Canadian Giant Class M2 in Sri Lanka Railways*






Batticaloa Night InterCity Train with Canadian Giant Class M2 in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Demodara Railway Station in Sri Lanka | Railway Stations of Sri Lanka*






This is Demodara Railway Station in Sri Lanka. It is located between Ella and Badulla in the Uva Province.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy Intercity Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Kandy intercity full train journey in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Moragollagama Railway Station to Avukana Railway Station Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka*






From Moragollagama railway station to Avukana railway station full train journey with Udaya Devi train in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Wellawa Railway Station to Ganewatta Railway Station Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railway*






Wellawa Railway Station to Ganewatta Railway Station Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railway


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Udaya Devi Train Cruising Through Dry Paddy Fields in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD*






Udaya Devi Train Cruising Through Dry Paddy Fields in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Old Podi Manike Train Arriving at the Great Western Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






Old Podi Manike Train Arriving at the Great Western Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*CRRC Rolling Stock Class S12 in Sri Lanka Railways*






CRRC Rolling Stock Class S12 in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S12 at the Nine Arches Bridge in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Nine Arches bridge also called as the Bridge in the Sky, is a viaduct bridge in Sri Lanka. It is situated between Ella and Demodara in Sri Lanka Railways. It is one of the finest examples of colonial-era railway construction in the country.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M6 Arriving at Ambewela Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






Class M6 Arriving at Ambewela Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Poorna90 said:


> ...newly imported Class S14.


How many of S14 trainsets were ordered from CRRC?

Thank you and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Going to Bandarawela with Class S12 in Sri Lanka Railways*






A short video of going to Bandarawela with Class S12 in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ghostpoet said:


> How many of S14 trainsets were ordered from CRRC?
> 
> Thank you and regards
> Ghostpoet


Nine powersets.  They recently shipped last four powersets.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*ExpoRail Premium Railway Carriage in Sri Lanka Railways*






ExpoRail Premium Railway Carriage in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Fighting Against Coronavirus Disease COVID-19*






Sri Lanka Railways Fighting Against Coronavirus Disease COVID-19


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Idalgashinna Railway Station in Sri Lanka


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Class S12 Leaving Bandarawela Railway Station - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Rain Ambiance Sounds in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Tablet Exchange in Sri Lanka Railways - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Podi Manike CRRC Class S12 Arriving at Bandarawela Railway Station - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Train in the Mist in Sri Lanka Railways - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is Mannar night mail train in Sri Lanka Railways. The train is just departing from Mannar.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

The Mannar night mail doesn’t have a sleeping car right? It’s just seats?


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

maginn said:


> The Mannar night mail doesn’t have a sleeping car right? It’s just seats?


Yes, Mannar night mail doesn't have any sleeping cars. Other night mail trains have sleeping cars. Only this train don't have any


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

[4K Ultra HD] Tablet Exchange at the Demodara in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Breaking News! Unloading the Latest Class S14 Power Sets Received from China


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Badulla Night Mail Train at Demodara Railway Station in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Class S12 at the Demodara Railway Loop in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Inside of Class M10 Indian Diesel Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways






Class M10 is a diesel-electric locomotive built by Diesel Locomotive Works, India, which is the largest diesel-electric locomotive manufacturer in India,


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Kandy Mixed Train with Class M6 Leaving Galboda Railway Station in Sri Lanka


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Poorana90, could you please, explain the system with manual token transfer between train operator and station operator. How it works and is it possible the driver to miss it?


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Railway Crossing in Sri Lanka Railways at a Scenic Railway Station 

This is a railway crossing in Sri Lanka. This beautiful railway station name is Galboda on the upcountry line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

intelligentBG said:


> Poorana90, could you please, explain the system with manual token transfer between train operator and station operator. How it works and is it possible the driver to miss it?


Hi, before a certain train is approaching the station, the station operator will receive a call/alarm before the train is arriving. He will then immediately prepare the tablet and wait until the train is coming. Now to give the tablet, the semaphore has to be "proceed". Without the tablet, the semaphore signal will not be given "proceed".

There is definitely no way a driver can miss the tablet. I can't have seen/heard such a moment. However, if that happens, the train will definitely need to reserve back.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is the Galboda twin railway tunnel in Sri Lanka Railways. The middle of the Galboda fall is situated over the bridge between twin tunnels of rail track.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is how old train compartments get refurbishing in sri lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Talaimannar Night Mail Train Reaching to the Destination in Sri Lanka Railways - 4K Ultra HD


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Mount Lavinia to Ratmalana Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways 

This is the entire train journey from Mount Lavinia railway station to Ratmalana railway station in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Kandy Mixed Train Pulling a Broken Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Class S12 Crossing the Nine Arch Bridge at Ella in Sri Lanka


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ohiya to Idalgashinna Train Ride in Sri Lanka Railways with Class S12


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Rescue Mission of French Class M9 in Sri Lanka Railways 

This is a rescue mission of Class M9 locomotive that has happened in the last year.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Old Udaya Devi Train with Canadian Class M4 in Sri Lanka Railways






This is the old Udaya Devi train that was filmed 3 years ago. At that time, it was used to run with Canadian Class M4 with Chinese compartments. Now, it is running with Class M2 and M6 with Romanian compartments.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Moratuwa to Panadura Full Train Journey 






This is the entire train journey from Moratuwa railway station to Panadura railway station in Sri Lanka. This is the coastal line of Sri Lanka from Colombo to Matara.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is the Kandy intercity reaching to the Kandy railway station after about two and half hour journey. This is the fastest intercity train in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*First Diesel Locomotive Class M1 Model Train Made by a Rail Fan in Sri Lanka





*
This is a perfect model train made by a rail fan in Sri Lanka. The artist behind these magnificent creations is Asithanjana Batuwanthudawa. This exact locomotive is Class M1 560 which is the first diesel locomotive that was brought to Sri Lanka in the year 1953. The model railway station is world's famous Demodara railway station. This is a rare book of original "Driver's Handbook".


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is the entire train journey from Panadura railway station to Wadduwa railway station in Sri Lanka. This is the coastal line of Sri Lanka from Colombo to Matara.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Class M6 is imported to Sri Lanka in 1979. It was manufactured by Thyssen-Henschel in Kassel, West Germany, under licence from Electro-Motive Division of the United States.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is Class M6 785 ICE engine going fast from Peradeniya to Kandy with the Kandy intercity train in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Coastal Railway Line Wadduwa to Train Halt No. 01 Full Train Journey


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Badulla Night Mail Accident Happened in 2012






This is an accident that happened on December 18th, 2012 in Sri Lanka. A landslide was the reason for this both locomotives went out of the tracks. There was a heavy rain on that day as well. This train is Badulla nightmail train which is the most famous night train in Sri Lanka. It is also the most challenging railway route due to steep curves. Fortunately, no major accidents were happened to people in this train. These two locomotives are from Germany which is class M6. Sri Lankan Army came to rescue the train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

This is a beautiful and scenic train ride from the Idalgashinna railway station to the Haputale railway station in Sri Lanka. The train is Udarata manike with Chinese Class S12.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Coastal Railway Line Train Halt 01 to Kalutara North Full Train Journey






This is the entire train journey from Train Halt 01 to Kalutara railway station in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ella Nine Arch Bridge (Viaduct Bridge) in Sri Lanka Railways






This is nine arch bridge in Ella, Sri Lanka. It is a viaduct bridge in Sri Lanka. It is one of the best examples of colonial-era railway construction in the country made by the British people.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Kandy Railway Station in the Year 1994 in Sri Lanka






These are some of the most fantastic images took by an avid rail fan. This is Kandy railway station in September, 1994. As one point you can see the Matale line and on the other side you can Kandy town. Photo Credits - Peter Robinson


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Coastal Railway Line Kalutara North to Kalutara South Full Train Journey 






This is the full train journey from Kalutara North to Kalutara South in Sri Lanka Railways on the coastal railway line. This is Colombo - Matara/Beliatta train in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Remembering Pothuhera Railway Accident Happened 06 Years Ago






Remembering Pothuhera railway accident which happened exactly 06 years ago... This was one of the worst railway accidents in Sri Lanka Railways. In 2014, "Rajarata Rejine" and "Dayata Kirula" train collapsed and both were severely affected while bringing a serious damage. Due to Sri Lanka Railways workers efficient and hardworking passion, they managed to bring back class M2 570 back to the running condition. However, Indian DMU S11 902 was severely damaged and couldn't repair at all. It was simply left to neglect.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

German Class M6 EMD Epic Beat Sound in Sri Lanka Railways






Class M6 is a EMD G22M which has a 12 EMD 645 engine rated at 1,650 hp. These engines were imported to Sri Lanka in 1979. It is one of the finest locomotives in Sri Lanka Railways that is capable of running anywhere in the country.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Train on the Water in Sri Lanka






These photos were taken during the last year. It was raining very heavily at that time and the track is almost invisible! It's like a train on the water, not tracks.

This place is Veyangoda Railway Station in Sri Lanka. Somehow, the train managed to get to the destination despite the nonstop heavy rain.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Ragama Junction Railway Station in Sri Lanka*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Journey to Kandy with Class S12 Powerset*







This is a small video of Chinese Class S12 going to Kandy early in the morning. You can get an idea about how trains are operating in Sri Lanka after watching this video. There are also English captions included for a better understanding. This is Podi Menike express train in Sri Lanka Railways. It is the first train that leaves Badulla everyday.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy to Colombo Train Journey with Class S12 in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is a video of Kandy to Colombo train going down hill from the sacred city to Kandy to capital city Colombo in Sri Lanka. You can see how railway workers are performing their crucial tasks, how the train is applying dynamic braking to go downhill smoothly and effectively, how passengers are enjoying their ride and so many other interesting things. I have included captions to make the video looking more interesting and engaging. Please do subscribe to my channel if you enjoyed this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Train Resumes after 68 Days in Sri Lanka Railways*







Badulla train resumes after 68 days due to the lockdown and curfew. Things are slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Aluthgama to Bentota Full Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways with Matara Express*







This is the entire train journey from Aluthgama railway station to Bentota railway station in Sri Lanka. This is Matara express train which is departing at Colombo at 6.55 am.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Most Popular InterCity Train in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is the most popular and famous Intercity train in Sri Lanka Railways. It is Colombo Kandy Intercity train usually pulls by a German locomotive Class M6. This train is very demanding and reserving a ticket is usually challenging. It is the fastest way to reach Kandy in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Very Fast Train in Sri Lanka! Uttara Devi Insane Speed at 120 KM/H*







This is Uttara Devi train in Sri Lanka Railways which is an InterCity train. It is a very famous train in Sri Lanka and it was recently replaced by brand new powerset Class S13 from ICF India. As you can see in the video, the train is achieving the speed of 120 km/h while overtaking other vehicles easily! ICF India is the same company who made the fastest train in India which is Train 18. This Class S13 generates 1800 horse power and made with stainless steel. In Sri Lanka, many railway tracks are actually weak. But this railway line from Vavuniya to Jaffna is recently rebuilt. Therefore, it is possible to achieve the maximum speed here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M11 Latest Indian EMD Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is Class M11 in Sri Lanka Railways. It is the latest locomotive in Sri Lanka made from Diesel Locomotives Works Varanasi in India. Sri Lanka Railways received ten Class M11 locomotives. Class M11 has a 3000HP and it's capable of achieving the maximum speed up to 120 km/h!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Dematagoda Running Shed in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is "Dematagoda Running Shed" which is also known as the heart of Sri Lanka Railways. It was created in 1909 March 09th, 111 years before for today. All the trains after completing their destinations, return back to here for servicing, refueling, checking and other purposes before taking another journey. All the important long-distance trains, both locomotives, and powersets are privileged to rest here as they have a higher priority than other trains. Usually, short distance trains are not resting here. They are taken for other sheds as Dematagoda running shed holds an important position. The staff at Dematagoda running shed works day and night restlessly to bring an efficient journey for our railway passengers. These running sheds have spare parts as a backup for these iron giants. If you get a chance to visit this iconic place, remember to study everything there as it is so fascinating to witness them all.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Homagama Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is Homagama railway station in Sri Lanka Railways. This railway station is located on Kelani Valley railway line between Colombo to Avissawella. It is located in the middle of Homagama city center. The railway station is consists with three platforms.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*French Class M9 and Indian Class S11 Got a Brand New Paint!*







This is Class M9 866 that got a new painting look! And this is Class S11 with the new painting that was damaged at Alawwa in 2011 incident. Both these trains came out successfully after being repaired for a long time. Sri Lanka Railways workers worked hard to bring this train back to alive. It was definitely a long and difficult task, but they managed to fulfill the task somehow. This news got viral around Sri Lanka for their dedication. This simply proves that even Sri Lanka Railways can produce their own trains.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Indian EMD Locomotive Class M11 Going at Maximum Speed!*






This is Class M11 in Sri Lanka Railways. It is going at the speed of 120 km/h on the Jaffna railway line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Japanese Made Class M5 Dual Cabin Locomotive*







This is a Japanese made dual cabin locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways. These were imported to Sri Lanka in 1979. They were mainly brought for the upcountry line in Sri Lanka. This is Batuwatta Railway Station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Relaxing Night Train Sounds*







This is Badulla night mail train leaving Colombo fort railway station. This is inside the third class compartment near the window. I absolutely love traveling like this alone as it makes me feel so relaxed and fascinating. Gazing outside the window to witness the beauty of night sky and chilling cold makes me feel so happy. It is like a meditation and spiritual journey to forget about life problems. This is a very popular night mail train in Sri Lanka and people always reserve this train to escape the busy life. Therefore, reserving a ticket for this train is very difficult especially during the weekend. This is a 12-hour long train journey which is a difficult route to take the train. But locomotive drivers love it as it is a different experience for them.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*After 3 Months of Lockdown, Colombo Badulla Express is Back to Service.*







Nearly after three months, Colombo Badulla express train is running as usual. This is 1007 express with German locomotive ICE engine M6 at pilimathalawa railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Talaimannar Night Mail Train Early Morning Cab Ride in Sri Lanka Railways*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Bandarawela to Nawalapitiya Full Train Journey with Class S12 - Part 01*






This is Udarata Menike with old class S12 going to Nawalapitiya from Bandarawela railway station in Sri Lanka Railways. This is part 01 of the entire journey. You will see endless fascinating moments related to railways in Sri Lanka in this video. This is a famous train in Sri Lanka Railways that has a long history. It is very famous among foreigners who visit Sri Lanka as a fabulous getaway.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*ExpoRail Luxury Train Service in Sri Lanka Railways (Currently not in Operation)*







ExpoRail was a luxury train service provider in Sri Lanka. It used to provide premium services to its passengers on several routes in Sri Lanka. ExpoRail didn't own their own trains but only train compartments. They were attached to a normal passenger train with a partnership with Sri Lanka Railways. 

In February 2012, Lanka Business Today mentioned that ExpoRail is the fastest-growing luxury train service provider in Sri Lanka. From September 2017, their operation ceased and was no longer available. ExpoRail official website mentioned this message, "Expo Rail operations have been canceled until further notice due to a delay in Sri Lanka Railways finalizing the agreement & tender." 

Although ExpoRail compartments attached to trains as normal compartments, they provide onboard services and markets it as a separate operation that has no direct connection with Sri Lanka Railways. 

ExpoRail launched its first service on a Kandy intercity train in October during the year, 2011. A competing service was also launched by Blue Line Company, the Rajadhani Express which was also a premium train service provider in Sri Lanka. In ExpoRail's first year of service, 44,500 passengers had traveled in ExpoRail premium compartments.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Vestibule Plate in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is a vestibule plate in Sri Lankan trains. As you can see, these are dangerous to walk on! It is not advisable to walk on this when the train is moving. Yet some people do it for fun! Our people should be more responsible when taking the train. It is better safe than sorry...


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*New Udarata Menike with CRRC Class S14 DMU in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a small village side railway station in Sri Lanka. Train is coming from the distance using the horn! This is Udarata Menike train with latest Chinese powerset called Class S14. This is an express train that is going fast to Kandy and Badulla!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Indian EMD Locomotive WDG4D Class M11 in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is an Indian EMD Locomotive WDG4D Class M11 956 in Sri Lanka Railways. 

The train announcer is telling about soon to be departing Yal Devi express train. 

This train is going to Jaffna and he is telling about which railway stations this train will stop at until reaching to the destination. 

The loud and epic horn of Indian EMD! 

The engine model is WDG4D 
Horsepower is 3000 hp 
The train manufacturer is Diesel Locomotive Works from Varanasi, India. 

The engine type is EMD 12-710G 3C 
Weight is 130 T 
Axle arrangement - Co-Co 
Maximum speed is 120 kmph


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Botale Railway Station in Sri Lanka*







This is a small and beautiful railway station called "Botale" in Sri Lanka. It is located between Gampaha and Polgahawela. Only slow trains stop here. Intercity and express trains are not stopping at this railway station. The famous "Botale" twin railway tunnel is located close to here. Many railway fans come here to enjoy their weekend and have a good time capturing photographs and videos.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Chinese Made Class S12 DMU*







The oncoming train is Sri Lanka Railways Diesel Multiple Unit Class S12. Prime mover is MTU 12V4000R41 two engines per unit in Main Line Set. 

Engine Horse Power 1950 (KW 1450).
Manufactured in Stainless steel. 
Built by China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corporation Limited.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways EMD German Locomotive Coupling by Assistant Locomotive Driver*






This is Colombo Railway Station in Sri Lanka. This railway station resembles Victorian Era Architecture as it was made by British People when Sri Lanka was "Ceylon". 

This is Class M6 German locomotive with EMD G22M. It is manufactured by Thyssen-Henschel in Kassel, West Germany, under license from Electro-Motive Division of the United States. 

We are now going to witness the typical coupling of the engine in Sri Lanka which is very interesting to watch! This is the assistant locomotive driver who will check and couple the engine to compartments. 

He is signaling to the locomotive driver now. Now it is time to fix everything and check if they are firmed or not. This is a very responsible task and should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Express No. 1007 Leaving Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka*







This is 1007 Badulla Express leaving Fort Railway Station at 9.45 am. This is the 4th platform where usually long-distance trains wait to depart for their journeys. As an EMD G22M, this Class M6 locomotive has a V12 EMD 645 engine rated at 1,650 hp (1,230 kW).


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Badulla Night Mail Locomotive Coupling in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is Badulla night mail train in Sri Lanka Railways. It is known as No. 1045 which is a very famous night train among Sri Lankan rail fans. This is at Pattipola railway station and here you can witness locomotive coupling.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Class S13 DMU by ICF Chennai in India






This is Class S13 DMU in Sri Lanka which is made by ICF India. It is a Diesel Electric DMU with 1800 hp power output while having a maximum speed up to 120 kmph. One DEMU contains 2 driving cars, 2 driving tailors, 2 Air-conditioned coaches, 2 business class coaches, and 5 Economic class coaches. 

This is Sri Devi Intercity express in Sri Lanka Railways which is a high demand train. It is traveling between Jaffna and Colombo every day.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class S12 Engine with Class S09 Compartments*







This is rather an unusual way of traveling by a train in Sri Lanka Railways. As you can see, the compartments are from a different train and the engine is from another different train! These compartments are from Class S9 DMU and two main engines are Class S12 DMU. Both of these are made in China.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy to Badulla Mixed Train Derailment Today*






This is Kandy to Badulla mixed train derailment today in Sri Lanka Railways. It happened between Pattipola and Ambewala.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Locomotive Driver and Railway Guard in Sri Lanka*






This is Yal Devi express train at the 3rd platform at Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka. I am heading to the locomotive now along with the train. It is always very interesting to do this. This is the railway guard of this train. And that is the locomotive driver of this train. They are both having a discussion about their journey.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Class S11 Indian DMU Double Set on the Coastal Railway Line in Sri Lanka






This is Sri Lanka Railways Class S11 Indian DMU made by ICF Chennai in India. This is a double set going on the coastal railway line to Colombo. 

Engine specifications 
Prime mover is Cummins KTA 50L 
Engine type is V16 4 stroke diesel, turbocharged


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*New Train in Sri Lanka to Transport Garbage!*






This is the latest train for waste management in Aruwakkalu, Sri Lanka. This is known as Class S14A which is exactly the same as for Class S14 which is running on the upcountry railway line. 

This new train will use to transport garbage from Colombo to Aruwakkalu as a proper waste management strategy. It will use wagons in between to transport garbage. It hasn't started servicing yet, but soon it will start operating.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lankan Train Collection*






This is a Sri Lankan train collection on the coastal line filmed with GoPro Hero 7 black camera. I have included captions to give a brief introduction for each train in this video. Hope you will enjoy this video as much as I enjoyed filming it.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Canadian ALCO Locomotive Class M4 in Sri Lanka Railways 






This is Canadian locomotive Class M4 in Sri Lanka Railways. It is a very successful locomotive in Sri Lanka which is still servicing after coming to Sri Lanka in 1975. 

Model is MX-620 
Prime mover is ALCO 251C3 
Engine type is 4 stroke V12 diesel 
Manufactured in Canada by Montreal Locomotive Works


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Class S13 DMU Spotted near Mount Lavinia Hotel*






This is Indian made DMU Class S13 in Sri Lanka Railways. It is manufactured by ICF Chennai India company who made the same DMU, train 18.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fascinating Train Journey in Sri Lanka after the Lockdown*







After the lockdown in Sri Lanka, me and my friends took a train journey in Sri Lanka to see the beauty of Sri Lanka again. During the lockdown, we missed traveling so much and wanted to get fresh air as soon as possible. Even after the lockdown, we were (and all other people) careful to wear masks all the time. We were so excited when taking this train ride. For me, it was 6 months since the last train journey! One good thing that happened was is, mother nature was healing back. From hereafter, let's be gentle and kind towards our mother nature.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Abandoned Rail Cars in Sri Lanka Railways*







You can see these abandoned rail cars near Pettah floating market. This is between Maradana railway station and Pettah railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railways Evening Office Trains Collection 






This is near the Mount Lavinia hotel in Sri Lanka. It is also closer to the beach which ideally makes it a perfect location to capture trains during a beautiful and relaxing day. Please watch the video with your headphones to get the best experience. You will get an idea about Sri Lankan trains in this video. Hope you enjoy this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Luxurious and Latest DMU Class S13 in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is Class S13 DMU from ICF Chennai India. it is the luxurious and latest DMU in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ghostpoet said:


> Sorry, I don't understand... :/
> When M10 and M10 locomotives were deliverd o Sri Lanka?
> 
> Thnx and regards
> Ghostpoet


Hi, this is an old news actually. They were delivered in 2012.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*4K Ultra HD - Breathtaking Cab Ride from Nanu Oya to Ambewala in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a Class M6 EMD G22M locomotive manufactured by Thyssen-Henschel in Kassel, West Germany, under licence from Electro-Motive Division of the United States. This train is Colombo to Badulla 1007 express in Sri Lanka Railways. It departs from Colombo at 9.45 am. 

Please use headphones to get the best experience.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railway Collection*






All aboard! These are the different trains in Sri Lanka Railways. I filmed these around Mount Lavinia during an evening. There are trains made in Canada, China, and India in this compilation.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Railway Station Sound Effects ASMR 






Listen to railway station sounds in Sri Lanka. Please use headphones to get the best experience.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Rare Moment! Canadian Class M4 Pulling Broken Indian Class M8 in Sri Lanka*






This is a Canadian Class M4 locomotive pulling broken Indian locomotive Class M8 in Sri Lanka Railways. It was taking to Ratmalana Railway Workshop to repair.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Class W2A 715 Going Fast in Sri Lanka Railways!






This is a Class W2A 715 going fast in Sri Lanka Railways. This was filmed on the bend between Mount Lavinia and Dehiwala. It is the coastal railway line. It is a diesel-hydraulic locomotive built by LEW Hennigsdorf for Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*4K Ultra HD - German Class M6 792 Hauling Badulla Express in Sri Lanka*







This is a German-made Class M6 792 locomotive hauling Badulla express in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Dakshina Intercity Insane Speeding and Hard Braking!*






This is an ICF Chennai Factory made Class S13 DMU in Sri Lanka Railways. You can witness the high speed at 118 kmph on Beliatta railway line as well as the hard braking!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

4K Ultra HD - Indian Class DMU S13 Double Set Spotted at Maradana, Sri Lanka






This is a double set of Indian class S13 DMU made by ICF Chennai Factory, India. It is a luxury DMU in Sri Lanka Railways. This was filmed at Maradana railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog #2*






Experience Sri Lanka Railways... Here you can watch various kinds of trains in Sri Lanka. The majority of them are diesel locomotives and diesel multiple units imported from other countries.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 03: Mount Lavinia Beach Trainspotting Part Two*






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before! Filmed entirely using 2K Quad HD quality. This is Mount Lavinia beach side trainspotting part two.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 04: Fort Railway Station Morning Trains*






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before! This is Fort railway station in Colombo. I filmed these trains in the morning.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 05: Trainspotting at Maradana Railway Station






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before! This is Maradana railway station. It is one of the most important railway stations in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M6 785 ICE Locomotive Going to Puttalam in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the newly painted and fully scheduled locomotive Class M6 785 in Sri Lanka Railways. It was a rare chance for me to see this beauty and I managed to capture some footage of her going to Puttalam. Soon, this locomotive will go to Kandy and Badulla.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 06: Gloomy Day Trainspotting at Mount Lavinia*






Gloomy Day Trainspotting at Mount Lavinia.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 07: Maradana Railway Station Trainspotting Part Two*






This is the part two of Maradana railway station trainspotting in Sri Lanka Railways


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 08: Mount Lavinia Afternoon Trainspotting*







Mount Lavinia afternoon trainspotting in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 10: Fort Railway Station Trainspotting from Upstairs*







Fort railway station trainspotting from upstairs in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 09: Dematagoda Railway Station Trainspotting*







Dematagoda railway station trainspotting in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 11: Maradana and Fort Railway Station Trainspotting






Here you can see trainspotting from both Fort railway station and Maradana railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Epic Collection!*







This is an epic collection of Sri Lanka trains! I filmed all these trains for three hours at Maradana. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M7 Brush Traction UK Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a UK locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways. It was made by Brush Traction, UK, and imported in 1981. This is a two stroke diesel electric locomotive.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 12: Fort Railway Station Trainspotting Part One*







This is a collection of trains at fort railway station in Sri Lanka. They are mostly DMUs. Filmed date - 08th August 2020.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 13: Trainspotting Maradana Railway Station GoPro Hero 7 Top View






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before! This is Maradana railway station trainspotting part two with GoPro top view method.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 14: Fort Railway Station Trainspotting Part Two*






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before! This is the main railway station in Sri Lanka and this was filmed during the morning.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 15: Fort Railway Station Morning Railfanning*






This is Colombo railway station in Sri Lanka. These footage were filmed around 6.40 to 7.40 am in the morning.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*New Udarata Menike Express Train with Class S14 Arrival in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is the new Udarata Menike express train with Class S14 in Sri Lanka Railways. It is now powered by CRRC China Class S14 DMU. Previously it was operated by Class S12 Blue color DMU.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Scenic Train Journey in Sri Lanka - 4K Ultra HD*







This is the most scenic railway journey in Sri Lanka. You can witness these beautiful sights when traveling from Colombo to Badulla. Please watch it in 4K to get the best experience.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 16: Bambalapitiya Beach Side Trainspotting*






Trainspotting at Bambalapitiya beach side in Sri Lanka Railways. This was filmed in the morning. You can spot locomotives and few DMUs in this video. Rambukkana mixed train, Class S11 and S10 and S8 also can be seen here as well as the Bangadeniya express train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Smoking ALCO Locomotive WDM2 in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is a WDM2 Indian locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways which is hauling Matara express train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 17: Fort Railway Station & Matara Express & Wilwatta Station*






Here you can see some random footage of Fort railway station during a weekend and Matara express train with Class M8 locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways. Additionally, you can also see Tantri Trailers refurbished Class S8 DMU and Wilwatta railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 18: Colombo Lotus Tower View Part 01 4K Ultra HD*







This is a collection of Sri Lankan trains in 4K resolution filmed using a GoPro hero 7 black camera. This is near Maradana railway station and you can see the Colombo lotus tower in the distance.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Aerial View of Sri Lankan Train Class S14 DMU near Idalgashinna*






This is a beautiful and breathtaking aerial view of class S14 DMU in Sri Lanka Railways near Idalgashinna. This is the most scenic railway line in Sri Lanka which is known as the upcountry railway line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train No 1039 Siyane Kumari Taking a Beautiful Curve in Sri Lanka Railways*






Train No. 1039 Siyane Kumari whic is Matara to Kandy express train taking a beautiful curve in Sri Lanka near Moratuwa. This is hauled by Class M5 Japanese locomotive.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Colombo - Kandy Intercity Train with Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways*






Kandy InterCity express is the most beloved and the fastest intercity in Sri Lanka. It is usually hauled by Class M6 German made locomotive. But sometimes also hauls by French made locomotive Class M9.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 19: Bambalapitiya Railway Station Trainspotting*






This is Bambalapitiya railway station trainspotting in Sri Lanka. You can see Kalutara mixed train with Class M6 locomotive in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 20: Fort Railway Station Early Morning Trainspotting*






This is a Sri Lankan train collection early in the morning. Here you can witness two class M6 locomotives, Matara express train and train number 1005 Podi Menike express train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 21: Lunawa Morning Trainspotting Part 01*






This is a Sri Lankan train collection early in the morning during a week day at Lunawa on the coastal railway line. I woke up at 3.00 am to get here and film these trains for you.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 22: Lunawa Morning Trainspotting Part 02*







This is the part two of Sri Lankan train collection I filmed at Lunawa, Moratuwa in Sri Lanka. You can see newly painted and repaired Class M6 785 locomotive in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 23: Lunawa Morning Trainspotting Part 03*







This is the part three of Sri Lankan train collection I filmed at Lunawa, Moratuwa in Sri Lanka. You can watch only DMU collection in this video which are Class S8, S9, S10 and S11.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class S11 Indian DMU Going Fast in Sri Lanka Railways!*






This is an Indian DMU Class S11 going fast on the coastal railway line in Sri Lanka. This is an express train going to Colombo during peak time.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Train Collection Vlog 69: Beach Side Rail-fanning Part Four*






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before! Here you can find a collection of Sri Lankan trains running on the coastal railway line. Filmed during a busy morning.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Very Small Train in Sri Lanka Railways!*







This is a British locomotive class M7 only pulling 3 compartments on the coastal railway line in Sri Lanka. In Sri Lanka, these are called as baby trains.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*High-Speed Action of Japanese Class M5 Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is a unique locomotive from Japan Hitachi in Sri Lanka Railways. Here you can witness high-speed action of this beauty. This is Colombo Fort - Kandy train in Sri Lanka which is usually very crowded!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fastest Trains in Sri Lanka Railways | Part 04*







These are the fastest trains in Sri Lanka Railways. Sit back and enjoy the video while watching how these diesel giants are going crazy!


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Old Vavuniya Intercity with German Class M6 in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is the old Vavuniya Intercity in Sri Lanka Railways. It used to run up to Vavuniya with Class M6 locomotive and Romanian made passenger coaches.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Fastest Trains in Sri Lanka Railways | Part 05


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fastest Trains in Sri Lanka Railways | Part 06*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fastest Trains in Sri Lanka Railways | Part 07*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*High Speed Action of French Class M9 Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*







Witness the epic power of iconic Alstom locomotive class M9 AD 32C in Sri Lanka railways. This is one of the most powerful locomotives in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fastest Trains in Sri Lanka Railways | Part 08*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

Fastest Trains in Sri Lanka Railways | Part 11


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Train Horn Epic Sound Effects!*






Presenting you a compilation of epic horn sounds of trains in Sri Lanka Railways. Immerse yourself into unique trains in Sri Lanka with headphones to get the best experience.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, Poorna, we miss your videos....


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Ruhunu Kumari Aerial View in Sri Lanka Railways - 2K Ultra HD*






This is Ruhunu Kumari with Class S11 filmed using a drone. This is near Moratura railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

intelligentBG said:


> Hey, Poorna, we miss your videos....


Hi intelligentBG, thank you so much for the reply. I have been busy recently. Will post videos like usual from now on


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*EMD G22M Locomotive Cab Ride in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Class M6 EMD G22M locomotive cab ride in Sri Lanka on a scenic route from Pattipola to Bandarawela in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Talaimannar Pier Train Number 5452 Arrival at Anuradhapura Station in Sri Lanka*






This is Talaimannar pier bound train arriving at Anuradhapura railway station in Sri Lanka. This is a semi express train hauled by Class M4 Canadian locomotive.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class W3 Diesel Hydraulic Locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways*







This is a Diesel Hydraulic locomotive in Sri Lanka. It is Class W3 667 going to Matale from Kandy as a slow train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*An Uncut Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is an uncut train journey in Sri Lanka from Colombo to Bandarawela. Here, you can witness the beauty of scenic upcountry railway line and this is full unedited video. This is Denuwara Menike is an daily intercity express train which runs between Colombo Fort Station and Badulla Station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Full Day of Railfanning at Horape in Sri Lanka*






This is a full day of railfanning I spent at Horape railway station in Sri Lanka. This is a lovely spot to film trains in Sri Lanka as you can clearly see both sides whenever a train is approaching.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Beautiful Train Spotting near the Beach in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a beautiful railway spotting location near Bambalapitiya railway station in Sri Lanka. These videos were filmed on 27th February 2022.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Weekend Train Collection in Sri Lanka Railways* 






This is a weekend train collection I filmed at a few sub-stations in Sri Lanka during a busy weekend.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Beautiful Beach Side Train Journey in Sri Lanka Railways - ASMR*






This is a beautiful and relaxing beachside train journey from Colombo Fort to Moratuwa filmed during an evening.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Trainspotting at Kandy Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is trainspotting at Kandy railway station during a busy morning in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Speedy Clickety Clack Track Sounds in Sri Lanka Railways - ASMR*






This is a beautiful speedy clickety-clack track sounds recorded inside a train in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Full Train Journey from Colombo Fort to Puttalam in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the entire train journey recorded from Colombo Fort to Puttalam in Sri Lanka. Please use headphones to get the best experience and you will feel like you are traveling inside the train.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*One of the Most Beautiful Railway Lines in Sri Lanka*






Puttalam railway line in Sri Lanka has an amazing and adventurous beauty as you can see in this video. Traveling on this line is truly heavenly.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Morning Railfanning at Colombo City Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is a morning railfanning collection at Colombo city railway station in Sri Lanka. This was filmed on a busy Saturday.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Full Train Journey from Colombo to Aluthgama in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is the entire train journey from Colombo to Aluthgama in Sri Lanka Railways. The train is Puttalam - Aluthgama office train hauled by Class M4.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Railfanning from Colombo Fort Station's Bridge in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a railfanning from Colombo Fort captured from the bridge. You can enjoy trains in a different position here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Reversing and Going to Loop Line for Crossing in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a train reversing and going to the loop line for a train crossing in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Morning Trainspotting at Colombo Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a morning train spotting collection at Colombo Fort railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Evening Railfanning at Wellawatte Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is a collection of evening trains filmed at Wellawatte railway station in Sri Lanka. This is the coastal railway line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Exploring Aluthgama Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is a famous tourist destination and also an important railway station in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Kandy to Colombo Fort Full Train Journey Recorded with Original Sounds in Sri Lanka*






This is the entire train journey recorded from Kandy to Colombo in Sri Lanka railways. Please use headphones to get the best experience.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Number 1046 Badulla Colombo Night Mail Getting Ready to Depart in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is train number 1046 getting ready to depart Colombo at Badulla railway station. There are two engines for this train, one is a pilot engine and the other one is a banking engine. The train is departing at 6.00 PM.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Abandoned Train Compartment in Sri Lanka*






This is an abandoned train compartment in Sri Lanka. You can see this at Nanu Oya railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Powerful Class M6 789 Pulling 07 Compartments Easily in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a powerful Class M6 locomotive pulling seven compartments easily in Sri Lanka. This was a load trial to test the efficiency of Class M6 789.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Udarata Menike Train Number 1016 Arriving at Bandarawela Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is Udarata Menike express train number 1016 arriving at Bandarawela railway station from Badulla.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Most Exciting Train on Badulla Railway Line in Sri Lanka*






This is the most exciting train in Sri Lanka which is 1007/1008 express hauling by West German-made Class M6 locomotive. Rail fans absolutely love to take a ride on this train as it is very adventurous.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Climbing a Steep Slope of 1:44 with Badulla Night Mail Train in Sri Lanka*






This is a challenging task of Badulla night mail which is climbing a steep slope of 1:44 from Rambukkana to Kadugannawa with the support of a banking locomotive.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M6 797 and 790 Hauling Badulla Night Mail Departing Bandarawela in Sri Lanka*






This is the Badulla night mail express train departing Bandarawela railway station. This is the most beloved train among rail fans in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Exploring Badulla Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is the last station on the mainline in Sri Lanka. It is a scenic station and all express trains stop here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Exploring Inside First Class Berth Compartment in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is inside the first-class berth compartment of the Badulla night mail train in Sri Lanka Railways. There are two beds inside the room with a bathroom.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Ella Odyssey Train Spotted at Ella Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is Podi Menike express train crossing The Ella Odyssey Train (Tourist Train) in Sri Lanka railways at Ella station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Hikkaduwa Express Going Fast with Class M10A 943 in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is Hikkaduwa express train going fast with Class M10A 943 at Lunawa railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Rainy Day Railfanning at Colombo Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is a rainy day railfanning video filmed at Colombo fort railway station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M2c 627 Hauling Meenagaya Intercity Going Fast near Kelaniya in Sri Lanka*






This is a powerful locomotive Class M2c 627 pulling Meenagaya night intercity fast near Kelaniya in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Number 3411 Puttalam Mixed Train Spotted at Wanawasala in Sri Lanka*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Udarata Menike Badulla Express Train Passing Wanawasala Station in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a Chinese-made Class S14 powerset traveling to Kandy and Badulla in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Experience Gampaha to Kelaniya Slow Train Entire Journey in Sri Lanka Railways*






This is a wonderful and slow train ride filmed from Gampaha to Kelaniya with Class S10 DMU in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Ganewatta to Colombo Fort Train Class M11 Pulling S10 Compartments*






This is a rare moment of Class M11 pulling Class S10 compartments as an office train in Sri Lanka near Wanawasala.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*1007 Colombo Badulla Express Train Getting Ready to Depart in Sri Lanka Railways *






This is Colombo to Badulla express train with Class M6 787 arriving at Colombo fort railway station. This train is departing from Colombo at 9.45 AM. It will not go to Kandy but will stop at Peradeniya junction for Kandy commuters.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Railfanning at Colombo Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka*






This is the most famous railway station in Sri Lanka which is known as Colombo Fort railway station.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Race is On! Two Passenger Trains Trying to Win in Sri Lanka*






Two trains are going in a race to beat the opponent! The first train is Class S10 from China and the second train is Class M4 from Canada.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train No. 1045 Badulla Night Mail Entire Train Journey with Original Sound Effects*






This is a 10 hours long video in which I recorded the entire train journey of Colombo - Badulla night mail from Colombo Fort to Bandarawela with a GoPro camera. I have used a microphone to record the audio separately to bring a cinematic feeling to my rail fans. Therefore, please watch the video with headphones and enjoy this unique train journey.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Today's Trial Run of Latest ICF Compartments to Batticaloa with Class M4 755 in Sri Lanka*






This is today’s Indian-made ICF compartments trial run from Colombo to Batticaloa hauled by a Canadian Class M4 locomotive. If the trial run is successful, the Udaya Devi train with run ICF compartments with Class M4 while having booking facilities. Video filmed on 31st of July 2022 at Enderamulla railway station on the main line.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Train Number 1005 Podi Menike Express Train Applying Emergency Brakes





*
This is the Podi Menike express train applying emergency brakes just after a few seconds of departing at Colombo fort railway station. This is a Class S14A + Class S14 compartments imported from China.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Bangadeniya Express and Galu Kumari Express Stopped at Moratuwa Railway Station*






Here you can see both the Bangadeniya express (Panadura to Puttalam office train) and Galu Kumari express train is stopped at Moratuwa railway station in Sri Lanka. Galu Kumari is a long-distance express train going to Galle and Matara. So, the priority is given to that train. Galu Kumari express train is powered by Class S13 double sets and the Bangadeniya express is powered by Class M4 locomotive with Romanian compartments.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Action-Packed Ride with Puttalam Mixed Train with Class M2 Locomotive in Sri Lanka *






This is an action-packed train ride from Colombo Fort to Dematagoda from the morning Puttalam mixed train powered by a Canadian locomotive Class M2. You can listen to the amazing beat of the Class M2 locomotive in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Busy Railfanning at Colombo Fort Railway Station in Sri Lanka *






This is Colombo fort railway station during a busy morning. Here, you can see many express trains departing and arriving at the station while everyone is getting busy. Colombo fort railway station is one of the major railway stations in Sri Lanka and it is located in heart of the Colombo making it easily accessible for everyone.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Engine 935 (Class S12) by Clarence Cooray, en Flickr


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Exciting Train Journey from Maradana to Moratuwa in Sri Lanka Railways





*
This is an exciting train journey from the Maradana railway station to the Moratuwa railway station on the coastal railway line in Sri Lanka. The train is a Bangadeniya passenger train hauled by a Class M4 Canadian locomotive with Romanian-made compartments.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Awesome and Cute Rail Bus Made in Sri Lanka





*
This is an exciting journey inside Ashok Leyland made bus modified into a rail bus by a talented engineer in Sri Lanka Railways. In this video, I will take you from Maho Junction to Polgahawela railway station while exploring the unique beauty of Sri Lanka. This is a must-watch video for rail fans.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Amazing Action-Packed Ride with Udaya Devi Express Train in Sri Lanka*






This is train number 6011 running from Colombo Fort to Polonnaruwa and Trincomalee and Batticaloa with a Class M2 Canadian locomotive in Sri Lanka Railways.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Hunupitiya Railway Station Level Crossing in Sri Lanka*






This is the railway crossing at Hunupitiya railway station in Sri Lanka. Hunupitiya is a sub-station located between Colombo and Ragama railway stations. Only slow trains are stopping here.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Newly Painted Red Colour Train in Sri Lanka*






Experience Sri Lanka Railways like never before. Here you can find a collection of Sri Lankan trains including powersets and old diesel locomotives imported from various countries.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Amazing EMD G12 Model Beat Sound of Class M2 in Sri Lanka Railways*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lanka Railways Kurunegala to Maho Baby Train Action Packed Ride





*
This is a pretty fast small distance train running from Kurunegala to Maho Junction daily in Sri Lanka. It is powered by a British-made Class M7 locomotive. You can witness the scenic Sri Lanka in this video.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M6 784 Action-Packed Ride with Udaya Devi 6012 Express Train in Sri Lanka Railways *






This is Batticaloa - Polonnaruwa - Colombo express train in Sri Lanka. It is usually running with a Class M2 Canadian locomotive. But on this day, there was a change and it was running with a German-made Class M6 locomotive.


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Class M4 744 Going Angrily Despite the Heavy Rain near Kelaniya in Sri Lanka*


----------



## Poorna90 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Sri Lankan Passenger Train Reversing and Going to the Loop Line*


----------

